# Home Theater To Laptop Not Working



## richardguy (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm trying to rig my Panasonic home theater system to my laptop via digital optical (TOSLINK) and I can't seem to get it to work. The cableruns from the digital optical port on the receiver, to a USB sound card (http://www.turtlebea...e-micro-ii.aspx) which accepts digital audio via S/PDIF adapter, which is in turn plugged in to my laptop. I have made sure the receiver was on digital optical mode, the computer's speakers are set to the digital optical device, and everything is in proper working condition.
 
The thing is, I know for a fact that every single component works. The computer works fine, the USB sound card works fine (I can plug in my headphones/regular analog computer speakers, which work fine), the digital optical cable is functional, and the receiver/speaker system is working normally. My friend hooked up his laptop to my home theater system and he was able to play just fine, and when I plug in my computer to HIS home theater system through digital optical, it works fine. But, I can't plug MY laptop to MY home theater and make it work, which I find very peculiar. I know it does work because I was able to get it before (after an hour trying), but only once, by simply restarting my computer. The next morning, however, it stopped working again.

The home theater system I have: Panasonic SC-PT480

I'm using a custom built laptop running Windows Vista Home Premium. I'm assuming there would be some type of driver issue, but I don't know what to do to solve it. I've tried reinstalling the device, reinstalling my onboard sound, updating, restarting numerous times, but sound never transfers from my computer to the speakers.

I appreciate any help, any suggestions as to what I should try out. I really don't want to return the thing just because it's not compatable with my system (which I have proven it is, but only once).


----------

